# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Segundo paso (cartomagia)

## Adam

Antes de incluso dar el primero comprando el Canuto, libro que se adapta  curiosamente a lo que busco ya que me interesa la cartomagia  manipulativa, queria saber que libros de la misma tematica vendrian bien  comprar despues de este para saber si hago bien comprando como primero  el Canuto, porque podria comprar otro cualquiera vaya.

Le he  echado el ojo un poco a "La Magia Pensada" de Rioboo que no solo viene  con una buena teoria, sino que tambien hay algo de cartomagia automatica  (yo la llamo asi) y siempre viene bien aprender algo mas. Como tambien  estaria fenomenal leer uno de teoria encontre "La Buena Magia" de  Darwin. Tambien mire por encima los GEC pero no sabria por cual empezar y  ni si quiera se que contiene cada uno porque no he podido ver ningun  indice.

Me podriais recomendar estos o cualquier otros libros, la verdad que me da lo mismo.

PD:  Puede que no sepa nada en general sobre magia, pero llevo casi un año  tratando con cartas (florituras y demas) y hasta hace poco no me pico el  gusanillo con lo que me se manejar bastante bien con ellas, por esto  mismo me gusta una cartomagia mas manipulativa.

----------


## goldenart

La Magia Pensada es una pasada, aprendes mucha psicología mágica, te lo recomiendo mucho, creo que eleva el nivel de las presentaciones.

Saludos.

----------


## wolrak

Adam yo tambien empezé con el canuto y se aprende muy bien, si ya lo tienes perfecto, en el foro de cartomagia casi al  principio viene un hilo que habla sobre los hilos de cartomagia. A mi me han recomendado esto es magia de moline y  los cinco puntos mágicos, por lo que he leido son casi imprescindibles pero aun no tengo ninguno. Por cierto lo que si te recomiendo a experiencia personal es que aprendas cosas de lo de cartomagia automatica porque eso te va a ayudar mucho a mejorar las presentaciones y con una buena presentacion suelen ser  impresionantes

----------


## Iban

Realmente, ¿qué buscas?

----------


## Adam

> La Magia Pensada es una pasada, aprendes mucha  psicología mágica, te lo recomiendo mucho, creo que eleva el nivel de  las presentaciones.
> 
> Saludos.


 La verdad que a mi me llamo bastante la atencion este libro por lo completito que es.




> Adam yo tambien empezé con el canuto y se aprende  muy bien, si ya lo tienes perfecto, en el foro de cartomagia casi al   principio viene un hilo que habla sobre los hilos de cartomagia. A mi me  han recomendado esto es magia de moline y  los cinco puntos mágicos,  por lo que he leido son casi imprescindibles pero aun no tengo ninguno.  Por cierto lo que si te recomiendo a experiencia personal es que  aprendas cosas de lo de cartomagia automatica porque eso te va a ayudar  mucho a mejorar las presentaciones y con una buena presentacion suelen  ser  impresionantes


Los Cinco Puntos Magicos es un libro que tenia pensado comprar tambien, no se si despues o antes que el de Darwin, y el de Moliné he visto buenisimas criticas pero creo que no es exactamente lo que busco respecto al tipo de magia. Y gracias por el consejo lo tendre en cuenta.  :Wink1: 




> Realmente, ¿qué buscas?


Puede que no me haya explicado bien con tanta verborrea xD. Busco un libro o varios que comprar de nivel principiante-intermedio despues de el Canuto con la misma tematica o tambien teoricos.

----------


## Iban

Cinco vías:

- Libro de juegos.
- Profundizar en la técnica.
- Libro sobre teoría.
- Magia personal.
- Diversificar conocimientos a otras ramas.

¿Cuál te llama más?

----------


## Adam

> Cinco vías:
> 
> - Libro de juegos.
> - Profundizar en la técnica.
> - Libro sobre teoría.
> - Magia personal.
> - Diversificar conocimientos a otras ramas.
> 
> ¿Cuál te llama más?


 Profundizar en la tecnica y libro de teoria. Si hay que elegir solo uno pues libro de teoria ya que seria el segundo libro y el Canuto tiene bastante sobre tecnicas.

----------


## Iban

Bajo mi punto de vista... Tamariz, básico. O, si te ves my macho: Ascanio. Eugene Burger se lee muy fácil y es un poquito de todo...

Técnica: Expert Card Technique o, si quieres bajar a los abismos, Revolutionary Card Technique. Otra opción menos agresiva serían los últimos tomos de la Gran Escuela de Giobbi.

----------


## Weribongui

No recomiendo el Expert, es una enciclopedia para consultar, pero para leertelo a palo seco es un tostón de mucho cuidado.

----------


## goldenart

Si quieres teoría mágica yo te recomiendo La Magia de Ascanio, el volumen 1, tiene grandes perlas, es teoría pura. La Magia Pensada de Riobbo no creo que sea para después del Canuto sino para "el durante" y el después si quieres también, cuando hayas cogido algo de práctica podrás asimilar el libro de Riobbo y mejorar mucho tus presentaciones y técnica psicológica, yo de verdad, con cada juego que he leído en ese libro he acabado con una sonrisa pillina diciendo: Será pillo el tío... Es increíble, es justo lo que dice el título, magia pensada.

----------


## Adam

Gracias por los consejos, Ascanio lo veo fuera de mi alcance de momento, ya le metere mano mas adelante que quiero ir despacio pero dando buenos pasos. Creo que me comprare Los Cinco Puntos Magicos y otro mas, no se si el Rioboo o el Eugene Burger, el Expert Card Technique lo dejare para luego pero tarde o temprano creo que me los comprare todos.

Despues de esto queria hacer otras dos consultas, aunque no vengan nada a cuento: Una vez comprendido y mas que manejado todo este material ¿podria dar el salto y comprar el Revelaciones de Vernon? Y la segunda, aunque a algunos no os hayais comprado el If an octopus could palm pregunto ¿lo veis como buen libro para ampliar el repertorio de em****es? ¿Y recomendariais el Reflections de Helder? (creo que este ultimo tiene inspiraciones Ascanianas).

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Revelaciones es un gran libro ya sea para tener en la estantería pero para sacarle partido se necesita un gran bagaje mágico, porque requiere mucho conocimiento paralelo. No lo he tenido entre manos, pero el libro de los Buck parece muy bonito, eso sí, creo que no lo compraría para sacar partido a los emp. Antes me los estudiaría del GEc, el Expert Card Technique, o el DVD de John Carney dedicado al emp.

No te puedo decir entre el de Burger y el de Rioboo (porque como editor del Secretos y Misterios puedo parecer parcial) pero ambos son prácticos y ayudan a profundizar en la forma de pensar magia. El de Burger tiene más contenido teórico que el de Rioboo, aunque es una teoría muy orientada a la práctica y al contacto con el público.

----------


## Weribongui

El libro de los Dan and Dave de los empalmes creo yo que es un libro basicamente para frikear, puedes aprender muchos mas empalmes sin gastarte el dinero que cuesta, que si mal recuerdo es bastante.

El libro de Helder es sencillamente FABULOSO, juegos bastante dificiles pero lo importante es que te muestra una forma de entender y construir los efectos que para alguien que esta empezando es muy revelador (para mi lo fué), marcó un antes y un despues en mi forma de entender el trabajo que puede haber detras de un efecto o rutina. Te lo recomiendo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El de Helder también está en español. Yo creo que requiere también un poco de estudio Ascaniano, pero es un buen libro.

----------


## Weribongui

Yo creo que a veces nos auto imponemos exigencias de tipo.. requiere haber estudiado tal, requiere tener base en cual. No digo que no sea util, pero creo que nos ponemos barreras a nosotros mismo y a veces nos crea una sensación de que algo esta muy muy lejos de nosotros, cuando en realidad no lo esta tanto.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Yo creo que a veces nos auto imponemos exigencias de tipo.. requiere haber estudiado tal, requiere tener base en cual. No digo que no sea util, pero creo que nos ponemos barreras a nosotros mismo y a veces nos crea una sensación de que algo esta muy muy lejos de nosotros, cuando en realidad no lo esta tanto.


Claro, hombre. Muchas veces las recomendaciones de ese tipo implican que se le va a sacar más partido, pero la mayoría de libros son obras completas por si mismas. Lo que quiere decir que se pueden estudiar independientemente con un poco más de esfuerzo. Con el tiempo y un poco más de conocimiento aparecerán matices y conexiones pero sin duda tienes razón.

En una entrevista Alberto de Figueiredo dice que su primer libro fue el de Rene Lavand, y mira donde está ahora.

Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta que las compras suelen ser limitadas puede ser mejor ir eligiendo libros en forma de cascada para poder ir exprimiéndolos al máximo.

----------


## Iban

Mi segundo libro "serio", después del Florensa vol 2. también fue el de Lavand, y... si no llego a haber encontrado más, lo habría dejado. :-)

Junto con los cinco puntos mágicos de Tamariz, yo le echaría un ojo a la Vía Mágica de Tamariz. Y el de Helder... joder, me cuesta opinar. Creo que sí que antes que el Revelations.

¿Burger o Rioboo? Yo sí puedo decir lo que Ricardo se tiene que callar: Burger es un pozo de sabiduría. Su teoría no es tanto teoría, sino "best practices". Son pistas que te ayudan a pensar: ¿lo esté haciendo bien? Más que una guía, son... enseñanzas Zen. :-)

----------


## Adam

Viendo en que se enfoca cada libro creo que me comprare el Eugene Burger   con el Tamariz, que junto con el Canuto tengo tiempo de sobra para   explotarlos como quiera. Iban cuando pueda veo de que trata la  Via Magica que estoy liado con los examenes y no se que hago aqui escribiendo.




> El libro de los Dan and Dave de los empalmes   creo yo que es un libro basicamente para frikear, puedes aprender muchos   mas empalmes sin gastarte el dinero que cuesta, que si mal recuerdo es   bastante.


Ya me parecia a mi. xD




> Yo creo que a veces nos auto imponemos   exigencias de tipo.. requiere haber estudiado tal, requiere tener base   en cual. No digo que no sea util, pero creo que nos ponemos barreras a   nosotros mismo y a veces nos crea una sensación de que algo esta muy muy   lejos de nosotros, cuando en realidad no lo esta tanto.


 Supongo que uno puede aprender cualquier cosa que se proponga, ahora si  tiene una base a sus espaldas supongo que se le dara mejor, sobre todo  si lo que aprendes es de un nivel avanzado. A mi por suerte no me crea esa sensacion de lejania porque no tengo prisa alguna y se lo que cuesta exprimir bien una tecnica o concepto (a parte de las florituras llevo 4 años con el pen-spinning y 2 con el yoyo).

Aprovechando que conoceneis a Helder, ¿que os parece Ontology?

PD: el Reflections no lo encuentro en español, pero da lo mismo tengo un nivel de ingles muy aceptable (ademas estudio idiomas).

----------


## fran fortuna

Yo no conozco casi libros, y estoy tomando alguna nota de todo lo que decís.

El de Canuto lo guay que tiene es que empieza desde la sencillez absoluta, y en dos días ya estás haciendo el gamba con las cartas y no te desanimas, sino que quieres más.
Además está todo explicado tan llanamente que no se coge miedo a ninguna de sus técnicas, y siempre puedes estar volviendo atrás a releer y a repracticar.
Ahora estoy más o menos llegando al final. Durante Canuto me he leído "los 5 puntos mágicos" y  "la vía mágica" de Tamariz, este hombre no sólo escribe divertido, sino que te abre la cabeza una barbaridad.

Pero la verdad que yo estoy como Adam, quiero aprender más sobre historia, pero sobre todo sobre como montar mis propias rutinas y missdirection.
Así que aprovecho el hilo de Adam (gracias Adam) para pedir consejo yo también.
Magos del foro! Consejo os pido! Por favor y gracias siempre os digo!

Y ya, que luego Iban me echa bronca.

----------


## Iban

Eugene Burger. Se ha publicado recientemente en castellano un gran libro suyo.

----------


## lalogmagic

Si me permites una recomendación, sería One Degree de John Gustaferro, contiene juegos y algo de teoría, en especial aplicada a los juegos en específico, no son juegos difíciles pero tampoco son para iniciar, es decir necesitas un nivel medio y lo mejor de todo es que hasta te puedo poner el link:

One Degree - John Guastaferro – Libro Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Lo malo es que esta en inglés.

----------

